# MontBlanc Starwalker



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

ok looking to buy my first nice pen and this one has caught my eye I like the start the design but how does it write? Looking for A rollerball what would you recommend ballpoint or roller ball. For charting in the medical field for the wife as a gift she loves pens..
would love to see what you guys use ? And what is the one of the best pens you could recommend best bang for the buck type scenario?
Roger


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

ROGERWILCO357 said:


> ok looking to buy my first nice pen and this one has caught my eye I like the start the design but how does it write? Looking for A rollerball what would you recommend ballpoint or roller ball. For charting in the medical field for the wife as a gift she loves pens..
> would love to see what you guys use ? And what is the one of the best pens you could recommend best bang for the buck type scenario?
> Roger


From what the sales lady at the Montblanc boutique told me, ballpoint is for everyday use while rollerball is better for signatures. Hence, I chose ballpoint.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a Starwalker and really enjoyed using it. However it is busted and I will never buy another.
See this thread for the reasons.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/anti-mont-blanc-rant-742321.html


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> I had a Starwalker and really enjoyed using it. However it is busted and I will never buy another.
> See this thread for the reasons.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/anti-mont-blanc-rant-742321.html


I feel your pain and anger bro, especially after spending so much.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks dude.
I just wanted to warn others that post-purchase issues are significant with this particular model.


Snoweagle said:


> I feel your pain and anger bro, especially after spending so much.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Thanks dude.
> I just wanted to warn others that post-purchase issues are significant with this particular model.


Initially I was looking at the Boheme series, then also thought about the Starwalker series. But ultimately went for the Meisterstück series as it's the iconic series for Montblanc.

Upon checking the screw threads internally, they're metal.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

|>


Snoweagle said:


> Initially I was looking at the Boheme series, then also thought about the Starwalker series. But ultimately went for the Meisterstück series as it's the iconic series for Montblanc.
> 
> Upon checking the screw threads internally, they're metal.


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread is a few days old, but I just saw it and wanted to offer my opinion to anyone that may be interested.

The Starwalker line is my favorite "entry priced" Mont Blanc series. I own 4 Starwalkers (fixing to be 5) and while I've sold 25-30 of my Mont Blancs, I've never sold a Starwalker.

To answer your question about a ballpoint or rollerball: I personally like the rollerball styling better. The starwalker ballpoint look takes a bit of getting used to. From a useage standpoint, if you're filling out a bunch of paperwork like I do, a rollerball is easier to write in a small font.

As far as how the Starwalkers write...they write like any other Mont Blanc pen. They use a standard Mont Blanc bp or rb refill. To my knowledge, all the Starwalker rollerballs are considered "fineliners" which is basically a fancy term for a fine point sharpie if you ask me. With that said, you can put a rollerball refill in them without a problem.

One negative thing I will say:
Avoid the precious resin *read as "plastic"* versions of the pen. It has a much cheaper feel than the metal versions.

I get the most compliments about my Starwalkers in my pen collection. In particular, my Cool Blue ballpoint (I'll I have a Cool Blue rollerball in the mail as we speak) and my Metal and Rubber rollerball. I actually gave a Metal and Rubber version to a former mentor of mine out of appreciation.

I included a picture of the pens I keep at work so you can get an idea on the size (heck, I'd be lying if I also didn't say that I liked showing them off once in a while).


----------



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice collection which is your favorite? and why?


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a few favorites:
Most prized: The 149 Fountain pen(huge one on far right) is my favorite because it was a pen I had wanted for several months before I finally found a good deal on a new one.
Best story: The stainless steel solitaire fountain pen(4th from left), and 161 Le Grand ballpoint (3rd from right) were actually the first Mont Blancs I ever bought. As crazy as this sounds, I bought them from a guy on craigslist for $25. At the time, I didn't realize that people made fakes, but I eventually sent them off to be authenticated. Long story short, I accidentally bought about $600 worth of pens for $25.
Favorite Writer: My 146 fountain pen with the older style solid gold Fine nib- It writes so smooth and it makes my sloppy left-handed writing actually look presentable.


The only pen I'd probably never sell is:
-Parker 51 Demi-My first pen I ever bought. I bought it from a garage sale for $.25 and it's what got me into collecting


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Therightadvisor said:


> I have a few favorites:
> Most prized: The 149 Fountain pen(huge one on far right) is my favorite because it was a pen I had wanted for several months before I finally found a good deal on a new one.
> Best story: The stainless steel solitaire fountain pen(4th from left), and 161 Le Grand ballpoint (3rd from right) were actually the first Mont Blancs I ever bought. As crazy as this sounds, I bought them from a guy on craigslist for $25. At the time, I didn't realize that people made fakes, but I eventually sent them off to be authenticated. Long story short, I accidentally bought about $600 worth of pens for $25.
> Favorite Writer: My 146 fountain pen with the older style solid gold Fine nib- It writes so smooth and it makes my sloppy left-handed writing actually look presentable.
> ...


Wow sounds really fantastic!

I only have one MB which is the Meisterstück Le Grand Platinum ballpoint. Any difference between this and the 161 Le Grand? Looks similar though.


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

Yours has platinum trim and mine has the gold trim. It's just a color difference...I personally prefer the Platinum trim to be honest with you, but the price was right on mine which prompted the purchase.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Therightadvisor said:


> Yours has platinum trim and mine has the gold trim. It's just a color difference...I personally prefer the Platinum trim to be honest with you, but the price was right on mine which prompted the purchase.


Thanks for the explanation. If the price is good I'd do the same thing. I also preferred the platinum one as it looks kind of nicer to me, though also a bit more expensive.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine say hello! Honestly my starwalkers get more write time than the le grand. Though they're ballpoint while the le grand is roller so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully mine doesn't run out of ink too soon as I use mine every day at work...LOL.


----------

